# How big are your 5 week old babies?



## WNTMousery (Jun 2, 2010)

I'm curious, how big are your 5 week old babies? These guys were born 2/19 which makes them 5 weeks, 1 day.

I used a standard checkbook for size comparison.

Female 37g









Male 41g

















These aren't the biggest I've had, but they are the only babies this age in my mousery at the moment.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

not that big but it's difficult to make a direct comparison because they are not the same varieties.


----------



## WNTMousery (Jun 2, 2010)

This thread wasn't meant to be a "mine's bigger!" type thing. lol I was just hoping to see the range of sizes and be able to make comparisons among different varieties. Also wondering if I'm on target for pale selfs in the size department.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

fair enough,I mis understood your requirement.When I get time I'll do a cross section of some of mine.I have no pale selfs so I can't do a size/weight comparison there.


----------



## Hillcrest (Mar 28, 2011)

I'm new here and just reading all I can. Question. What varieties are larger/smaller? ARe the paler selfs smaller? Why? Is that ones with red eyes also?


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

Pale selfs are pretty much the biggest you can get... especially PEW's, some can be the size of small rats.

Generally the marked varieties are smaller.


----------



## WNTMousery (Jun 2, 2010)

The pale self colors are generally larger in show stock because selecting for the self color is easier when the extremities and tails are already white or light. In darker mice you have to select against white toes and tail tips which may have been the largest mice in the litter, just for example. Pale colored selfs are mostly pink eyed with Ivory(US term)/Bone/Cream (c^e/c) mouse having black eyes.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

I was wondering whether it might be good to do a comparison of adults to wnt,what do you think?


----------



## WNTMousery (Jun 2, 2010)

Sounds good!


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

ive got some 5 week black self and agoutis ill weigh them tomorrow.


----------



## WNTMousery (Jun 2, 2010)

I thought about this last night before bed (nearly sleep-walking myself) as I was feeding so I grabbed out one of my elderly show type does. She weighs 72 grams. I will do more today and get pictures.


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

my self are actualy 4 weeks but weighed 25-30g with the blacks being 25 and the agouti being 30


----------



## WNTMousery (Jun 2, 2010)

I got pics and weights of some adults but haven't had the chance to upload yet. I'll try to do that soon.


----------

